# Geddy and Ball



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's hilarious!!! I need to get me one of those!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's hilarious!!! I need to get me one of those!



Thanks! I think every puppy should have one :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like so much fun!!! Is it just one of those balls you buy at Wal-Mart? I think Tucker would probably have it popped within minutes.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww man - I can't see it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Me neither ;-( and I had popcorn and gummi bears ready!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Does this work for you?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It wasn't working for quite a while....but it's working now.

I'm going to buy one right now....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahh it's working now! What fun - Geddy is talented - I think he wants to be a Rockette and balance on that ball! Whoo Hoo! 

Those big balls are great fun for the dogs - but Griff's only lasted a day... sigh... It just kept getting smaller and smaller and then he sunk his teeth into it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to find one of those! I've been looking for a big ball for Ozzy for months & haven't seen one.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Walmart $2.50!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> I have to find one of those! I've been looking for a big ball for Ozzy for months & haven't seen one.


We got ours at Toys 'R Us... it is an 18" dia.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great idea. That was so funny! Perfect toy for her, she just has a blast with it. I don't know if mine would like it, but I may just have to try. Thanks for sharing!


----------

